# ARG... J'enrage !



## TheraBylerm (3 Octobre 2005)

Et voilà... je comprends pas... J'ai passé un coup de torchon doux, tout doux, sans rien dessus, dans la rigole en dessous de mon clavier de mon Powerbook et voilà ce que je découvre...







J'enrage ! Et Pomme+Z ne marche pas sur ce genre de truc... grrrr !


----------



## kaviar (3 Octobre 2005)

Bon cela ne changera rien à la situation, mais au vu de ton image je ne pense pas que ton coup de chiffon y soit pour quelque chose.


----------



## TheraBylerm (3 Octobre 2005)

Non, pas le coup de chiffon, enfin, j'espère, je suis pas une brute, quand même !  
Un defaut de fabrication, peinture mal fixée qui s'est détachée au fur et à mesure... ? Pourtant, ça fait longtemps que j'utilise tous les jours mon PwB. Si vice caché, j'aurai du le voir avant, non ?


----------



## jugnin (3 Octobre 2005)

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai nettoyé mon iBook un beau jour à l'aide d'une feuille d'essuie-tout imbibée d'une substance appelée "Vu". Mais ce jour là j'utilisais un essuie-tout flanqué de quelque motif coloré, et quelle ne fut pas ma surprise lorsque j'aperçus de jolies nuances pourpres plaquées au dessus du clavier de l'appareil. Bien entendu, l'essuie-tout n'essuie pas l'encre d'essuie-tout. Ceci ajouté aux coups de crayon bic noir infligé à la coque inférieure lors de mon dernier stage en bidouillant avec le stylo entre les doigts, je commence à me trouver assez souillon avec mon matériel.

Ceci n'est qu'un message à but compatissant.


----------



## TheraBylerm (4 Octobre 2005)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Ceci n'est qu'un message à but compatissant.



Merci de compartir avec moi... j'en ai fait des cauchemars, maintenant, on sera 2...


----------



## duracel (4 Octobre 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Si vice caché, j'aurai du le voir avant, non ?



Ce n'est pas un vice caché.


----------



## TheraBylerm (4 Octobre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un vice caché.



Non, bien sur, il brille maintenant à qui veut le voir...     
C'est quelque chose de connu sur les Powerbook ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Octobre 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> J'enrage ! Et Pomme+Z ne marche pas sur ce genre de truc... grrrr !


 
Je me doute que ça ne te consolera pas, mais j'adore ce genre de remarque!


----------



## vincmyl (4 Octobre 2005)

Serait ce le même problème que sur les Titaniums.???


----------



## TheraBylerm (4 Octobre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Serait ce le même problème que sur les Titaniums.???


 
?? même problème ?? est-ce à dire que c'était un problème connu sur cette génération, et que rien n'a changé depuis ?


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Octobre 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> peinture mal fixée qui s'est détachée au fur et à mesure..


Cette partie serait en plastique alumisé?     . :affraid: 

Si quelqu'un a la réponse ce serait très important de nous le faire savoir!!


----------



## Lamar (4 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,

je sais que ce n'est la chose à dire, mais vu la taille de la "perte de peinture" sur la photo je pense que cela te semble terrible parce que cela vient d'arriver, mais que dans quelques jours (semaines ou mois si vraiment tu es maniaque) tu n'y feras plus vraiment attention. Je l'espère pour toi et compatis à ton malheur. Ceci dit n'oublies pas "always look on the bright side of life"                   

Nicolas


----------



## vincmyl (4 Octobre 2005)

Moi j'ai rayé l'écran enfin l'autre coté biensur en faisant une manipulation trop brusque...


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Cette partie serait en plastique alumis&#233;?     . :affraid:
> 
> Si quelqu'un a la r&#233;ponse ce serait tr&#232;s important de nous le faire savoir!!



Apr&#232;s &#233;tude g&#233;n&#233;tique de la b&#234;te &#224; la PJ de Paris pour d&#233;couvrir d'&#233;ventuels empreintes de l'agresseur, apr&#232;s diff&#233;rent tests r&#233;alis&#233;s avec soin &#224; l'amidon anod&#233;, au gaz acidifi&#233; &#224; 10%, &#224; l'azote oxyd&#233;, au coca d&#233;bull&#233;&#233;, au bombay saphire 1761, les m&#233;decins l&#233;gistes, les chimistes et physiciens, avec l'accord de toute la communaut&#233; des chercheurs en d&#233;lits majeurs, en agressions &#224; la rayure, en peinture gondol&#233;e, a &#233;dit&#233; le rapport suivant :

"La partie inclin&#233; &#224; 20 degr&#233; en direction de l'&#233;cran, situ&#233;e sous les touches < fn ctrl alt pomme espace pomme enter home page end > est en plastique alumis&#233;." *


* hypoth&#232;se &#224; v&#233;rifier aupr&#232;s des "grands sages" de ce forum... 



			
				Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut &#224; tous,
> 
> je sais que ce n'est la chose &#224; dire, mais vu la taille de la "perte de peinture" sur la photo je pense que cela te semble terrible parce que cela vient d'arriver, mais que dans quelques jours (semaines ou mois si vraiment tu es maniaque) tu n'y feras plus vraiment attention. Je l'esp&#232;re pour toi et compatis &#224; ton malheur. Ceci dit n'oublies pas "always look on the bright side of life"
> 
> Nicolas



Evidement. C'est juste que &#231;a fait un peu mal au coeur sur le coup, que sur une machine de ce pris l&#224;, je suis &#233;tonn&#233; de voir ce genre de petit d&#233;faut... enfin, rien ni personne n'est parfait !  

Ceci &#233;tant dit, c'est mon outil de travail et de d&#233;foulement : je le trimballe partout, il s'use, il vit, il souffre, et par cons&#233;quent, c'est normal que de temps en temps, il perde quelques cheveux... mais &#231;a ne le rend que plus beau ! 



			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai ray&#233; l'&#233;cran enfin l'autre cot&#233; biensur en faisant une manipulation trop brusque...



Un bon lifting et les rides disparaissent !


----------



## kaviar (8 Octobre 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> "La partie incliné à 20 degré en direction de l'écran, située sous les touches < fn ctrl alt pomme espace pomme enter home page end > est en plastique alumisé."



Ce ne serait pas plutôt "aluminé" !!!  :mouais: 


Si l'on s'en réfère au site Apple, eux parlent d'alliage d'aluminium.



> Avec son boîtier en alliage d'aluminium au design épuré, PowerBook G4 ne craint ni les taches, ni les éraflures



Sinon plutôt que la PJ je te conseil :
A Miami, Horacio Caine ou à Las Vegas, Gil Grissom


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Octobre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne serait pas plutôt "aluminé" !!!  :mouais:



"Allumé" ("always look on the bright side of life") peut être ?*



*Dac, je sors... 



			
				kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Sinon plutôt que la PJ je te conseil :
> A Miami, Horacio Caine ou à Las Vegas, Gil Grissom



Je les avais contactés, mais Derrick a intercepté l'appel et est venu prêter main forte avec son collègue Marggraf...


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Octobre 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Apr&#232;s &#233;tude g&#233;n&#233;tique de la b&#234;te &#224; la PJ de Paris pour d&#233;couvrir d'&#233;ventuels empreintes de l'agresseur, apr&#232;s diff&#233;rent tests r&#233;alis&#233;s avec soin &#224; l'amidon anod&#233;, au gaz acidifi&#233; &#224; 10%, &#224; l'azote oxyd&#233;, au coca d&#233;bull&#233;&#233;, au bombay saphire 1761, les m&#233;decins l&#233;gistes, les chimistes et physiciens, avec l'accord de toute la communaut&#233; des chercheurs en d&#233;lits majeurs, en agressions &#224; la rayure, en peinture gondol&#233;e, a &#233;dit&#233; le rapport suivant :
> 
> "La partie inclin&#233; &#224; 20 degr&#233; en direction de l'&#233;cran, situ&#233;e sous les touches < fn ctrl alt pomme espace pomme enter home page end > est en plastique alumis&#233;." *


QUOI!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qu'entend-je? .... du plastoc alumis&#233; dans mon PB12"? ... mon dieu mon pauvre petit b&#233;b&#233; mais que t'ont-ils fait? 
Je te croyais pur ... vierge de toutes ces materiaux de bas de gamme, de pacotille ... je me suis tromp&#233; ... ils t'on r&#233;duit &#224; vivre avec cet handicap &#224; vie

Apple tu me d&#233;&#231;ois!   :rose:

Therabylerm .... rassures-moi ... Quels ont &#233;t&#233; les derniers mots de la b&#234;te apr&#232;s un tel traitement?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kaviar (8 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> du plastoc alumisé



aluminé :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Octobre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> alumin&#233; :rose:


Tu es s&#251;r? ... 
si je lance une recherche sur alumis&#233; je trouve ceci:  
http://fr.dir.com/cgi/recherche?qlang=&req=alumis%E9&submit=Rechercher

la m&#234;me sur Alumin&#233; ne conduit &#224; rien ...


----------



## Anabys (8 Octobre 2005)

Fais gaffe !! Ca commence par une petite tache sous la touche commande, et &#231;a finit comme &#231;a...  
(PS: vous en faites pas, c'est un PC !)


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Octobre 2005)

Anabys a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe !! Ca commence par une petite tache sous la touche commande, et ça finit comme ça...
> (PS: vous en faites pas, c'est un PC !)


C'est ce qui reste du PB de Therabylerm après son essai aux acides ?    

.


----------



## TheraBylerm (9 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Therabylerm .... rassures-moi ... Quels ont &#233;t&#233; les derniers mots de la b&#234;te apr&#232;s un tel traitement?



Euh, je cite :

"tiens, un flic... ...qui mange une pomme ! C'est pas vrai, j'suis foutu ! En plus, il prend la d&#233;position sur un PC. Tiens, c'est &#233;tonnant ce touch&#233;. Un peu rugueux, caoutchouteux, des mains blanches... mmmhhh, agr&#233;able !! Mais, mais, ou m'emm&#232;ne t'il ??? C'est tout blanc par ici... aie, &#231;a br&#251;le ! Ca pique... je fond ! Mais qu'est ce qu'il me fond avaler ? Ah non, pas de m&#233;lange, hein ? Ah non, j'ai dit non ! Mais c'est qu'une tache... ! C'est marrant cette salle, y'a plein de coll&#232;gues... et ces hublots, on se croirait sur un bateau... merde, une salle d'isolement ! Laissez moi sortir, je n'ai rien fait, rien fait du tout, je n'y suis pour rien..."

Depuis, la b&#234;te est en redescente, elle va bien. Elle a sourit pour la premi&#232;re fois tout &#224; l'heure, faiblement. Elle a &#233;mis son petit son reconnaissable, et s'est mise &#224; respirer calmement. Elle reprend ses forces... 








...mais la tache alumis&#233;e (pour faire enrager Kaviar, jamais 2 sans 3) est toujours l&#224;. Un coup de chiffon qui laisse des traces...


----------



## kaviar (9 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr? ...
> si je lance une recherche sur alumisé je trouve ceci:
> http://fr.dir.com/cgi/recherche?qlang=&req=alumis%E9&submit=Rechercher
> 
> la même sur Aluminé ne conduit à rien ...



Pour le coup, internet n'est pas ton ami.

Aluminer : Recouvrir d?une couche d?aluminium, vient d'alumine qui est l'oxyde d'aluminium.

Je te conseil de refaire tes recherches sur la forme infinitive:

Aluminer 299 réponses
http://fr.dir.com/cgi/recherche?req=aluminer&deb=0


Alumiser aucune réponse
http://fr.dir.com/cgi/recherche?qlang=&req=alumiser&submit=Rechercher


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Octobre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Pour le coup, internet n'est pas ton ami.
> 
> Aluminer : Recouvrir d?une couche d?aluminium, vient d'alumine qui est l'oxyde d'aluminium.
> 
> ...


Tu m'as convaincu ...


----------

